

My Most Embarrassing (And Effective) Productivity Technique - nashequilibrium
http://www.fastcompany.com/3005916/my-most-embarrassing-and-effective-productivity-technique?partner=newsletter

======
fencepost
Holy smokes, is Fast Company's mobile site supposed to be usable? I couldn't
even get it to scroll until I switched over to the full site (which worked
fine).

And yes, having outside motivation almost always works best - just ask weight
loss groups, al-anon, paid trainers at gyms, etc. Avoiding having to tell
someone "I didn't do it" is a strong motivation.

~~~
nashequilibrium
Agreed, but simulating that environment is hard. I guess that is where the
magic trick lies because if you setup fake accountability you brain still
knows that you are not really accountable to anyone and you begin slacking.

